
Technology behind Google keyword rank trackers? - macpatel
I know the use proxy servers but then how do they create such proxy servers for specific cities or country? Also checking eanks require proxies which can handle session other wise google will give inconsistent results back. How much isnthe cost of such proxy serverices?
Thanks
======
macpatel
Any help?

